# What would you guys say?



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so this guy called me this morning looking for a snow removal service in the area and asked for an estimate i am going over later today... I was going to say about 50 or 60 for 6" and under anything over 40% increase.?? Sound about right? take a look at the pic and let me know... i know its not the best pic but the driveway only hooks only maybe another 5 feet to the right to the garage. Thanks!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

$60/per push? There is no way you would get that around here for that price. That is a very simple push. To pushes straight back off the road. Then a little bit of cleanup where it necks around to the garage. That is about a 5-7min push if you got out and shoveled in front of the garage door. Not sure about your market, but I would be about half your price around here.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

$30 per push is what I would charge for that. I only charge resi's per push as 99% of the time they get too confused when you start throwing around numbers by the inch.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would be at $30 for that as well, but yes, charge more for higher snow totals.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

350 for the season.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

^ what he said ;-)


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

35 or 40 at most in my area.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

25 to 30 per/push or 350/400 per season around here


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would be at $30


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay I was talking 50 for the whole job... Not per push... I'm a little confused on this whole per push thing... How many inches do you allow to accumulate before you push if so couldn't a customer just say push every foot and you would only come once... I'm new to this so take it easy it's my first season... Do you set a limit, like you can only allow 6 inches maximum to accumulate before I come plow... But then wouldn't everyone choose the highest amount possible... To drop cost


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

$30 per push or even $40 or $45 for unlimited pushes per storm. Kinda a spin off of seasonal. $350 per season would be good too. That's a sweet driveway to plow. I'd start by windrowing that from right to left.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes okay, 30 per push but how do you know when to come push... Like if that was the way you did it wouldn't that allow customers to manipulate pricing? Do to the inch limits they select.. Or do you say I come every 4 inches an charge 30 per push??


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Or do you say I come every 4 inches an charge 30 per push??[/QUOTE]

Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

bdlawncare;1322303 said:


> Yes okay, 30 per push but how do you know when to come push... Like if that was the way you did it wouldn't that allow customers to manipulate pricing? Do to the inch limits they select.. Or do you say I come every 4 inches an charge 30 per push??


Around here most of the drives are done after the snow stops no matter the amount. If the customer wants it cleared before that then they pay a bit extra for a added push during the storm. Set your own trigger because if they say every 4" and you get a couple 2 inch storms you will run into ice pack and ruts and will either take twice as long to plow or never get it down to pavement.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well,if you have more then one drive,start at #1 and keep plowing till it stops snowing.Whole job and per push are the same thing.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe you should find a different job if you cant comprehend how to price a tiny little driveway.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1322618 said:


> Maybe you should find a different job if you cant comprehend how to price a tiny little driveway.


When I started plowing 31 yrs ago I didn't know how to bid and I didn't have anyone to ask I would have killed for a site like this back then but I guess all the younger people on here just knew every thing about snowplowing before they even started. Glad you have never asked any how to or what do I do questions to to help you give your customer the best service you can offer! If you don't want to help this member you always have the choice not to responed!


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Around my area I'd charge 40 dollars and shovel the snow at the garage doors for a snow storm up to 6-8". I only do verbal agreements with my customers but I've been doing it for a while now and the customers understand. But in the event that we get a larger snow storm, I will "price accordingly" because there is more time to plow and shovel a foot of snow then only six inches. 

Sometimes my customers ask about this and I just remind them about last year and the year before when we had one foot, and the year before we had two feet of snow. At the one foot, I tried to plow twice and I charged them base price times two. If we didn't get to them I still charged them twice. In the event of the two foot storm I think I charged no more then two and a half times the base price. 

Hope that helps... and the more driveways you get, the more of a PITA they become TRUST ME! I started two years ago with two commercial lots, and 100 driveways and got nailed with three 2 foot storms two of them three days apart. And customers call wanting to get out or wondering when you'll be here.... blah blah blah you hear it all. I then went to nine parking lots, with 65 driveways.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

KBTConst;1322934 said:


> When I started plowing 31 yrs ago I didn't know how to bid and I didn't have anyone to ask I would have killed for a site like this back then but I guess all the younger people on here just knew every thing about snowplowing before they even started. Glad you have never asked any how to or what do I do questions to to help you give your customer the best service you can offer! If you don't want to help this member you always have the choice not to responed!


I'm not doubting this is an amazing site for answers.And god knows i have asked my fair share in the past. BUT this kid has asked this question 2 separate times on this forum in 2 separate threads about the same exact thing and still cant figure it out with 2 pages of answers. So maybe he should go find another job.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just give a seasonal price and when you/they would like it to be cleared. I think that is the best way. Save your "per push" price for the guy who flags you down on the road.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

With residential, we only plow them 2x's per day. Once in the Am and again in the PM. If your doing strictly resi then that makes it pretty easy on you, becasue most of your clear by times are later where with commercial its usually by like 530-630. 

With resi we talk to the customer about what time they are out the door in the morning and what time they are home by. So if they have to leave for work by 730 and are home at 5, we make sure the driveway is cleared by 7 and 430. Otherwise we just let the snow build up. The plowing is a base rate for up to 6" then its increased after that.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

born2farm;1320560 said:


> $60/per push? There is no way you would get that around here for that price. That is a very simple push. To pushes straight back off the road. Then a little bit of cleanup where it necks around to the garage. That is about a 5-7min push if you got out and shoveled in front of the garage door. Not sure about your market, but I would be about half your price around here.


Well plowing looks like @$^%@#$ compared to snow blowing it and we'd get $60 easy for a 4-6" storm for that driveway & sidewalk in nj.. I know guys who get $80+ for that and $100+ if its over a foot.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a $30 drive way. I charge that every four inches. If it s a 12 inch storm Im there three times and they get charged three times. I do a complete job every visit. That s what people want around here and tell me to do exactly that so OK! No problem and I keep getting more accounts. I guess that works.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I would charge $750 for drive way for storms 10 inches and under extra $50 over 10 inches for 12 storms coming at a 2 inch trigger making passes every 4 inches of new snow till it stops 
I get $250 to shovel front walk and in front of grage for season so yes $1000 for season unto 12 storms


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I also know many who do it gehalen way also problem usually cones up well it was 7 inches not 8


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol I don't want you anywhere near my grage


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

Its kinda hard to ask what people get on plowsite for these driveways because they vary so much. I live in jersey and I know I would get $50 a push. I would probably show up once for anything up to 8or 10in cause thats what my vehicle could push. If there was a foot of snow over 2 days I would probably do it twice for a total around $80. No customers going to want someone to turn a 12in snowfall into 3 pushes for 3x the rate. The guys that live in southern states on here and get $30 a push for these cant really compare to the rates in my area.


----------

